# An Italian in SCKSF ;)



## kayaksurf (Jan 26, 2006)

NEW INTERVIEW
Stefano Bellotti – After Santa Cruz… Ocean Spirit in Portugal!
:: STEFANO BELLOTTI :: 

NEXT INTERVIEW
Lance Milnes – World Waveski Champion, Masters Class
25 years of waveski and great photos of Fletcher Burton

INFO
NEW REPORTS
From Northern Ireland, Portugal, France, Argentina, etc
REPORTAGENS 

INFO
NEXT SURFKAYAK & WAVESKI EVENTS: Mundaka, UK, Brazil, Argentina, France, etc
Check on the right hand side bar of the NEWS
:: KAYAKSURF NEWS :: 

Keep surfing!
luis pedro abreu


----------

